
PR on Websites: Press Area Usability - nreece
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/pr.html
======
tokenadult
_Websites must be painfully clear about a company's purpose, products, and
services. Websites for high-tech start-ups are particularly notorious for
presenting generic, buzzword-filled mission statements that could apply
equally well to both their worst competitors and companies producing
completely different products._

Good advice that I've often found disregarded.

